# Ritchey DS Pro Wheelset on Fantom Cross Pro



## BenH

I just got my Fantom Cross Pro built up. The box was beat to heck but the bike survived just fine (it had me worried though). Most of the parts seem just fine. The little bar top brake levers seem poorly positioned but that can be fixed. I haven't worked on cantilevers for a while and the rear seems to want to wander although I've adjusted the springs to their limit for centering. I'm at least a decent mechanic but as others have pointed out, you have to figure some cost into the effort it takes to build it up. 

I also haven't stuck it on a scale yet but it seems relatively heavy. Anyone weigh theirs ?

A concern of mine is the wheels. I've been around quite a few bikes and these wheels, the rear in particular, are very reluctant to spin freely. Most wheels will spin all day long but the rear only seems to spin around once or twice. Hopefully they break in. Anyone else have any experience with them after riding them a while ?

Thanks,

Ben


----------



## hayduke1972

Those use cartridge style bearings, which generally drag quite a bit before the seals break in. Make sure they feel smooth otherwise (no rough or grinding feel to them) and they should be fine after a ride or two


----------

